# Tru Technology Billet Amps



## dhershberger (Apr 2, 2010)

Two Tru Technology Billet Amps:
B-2110
B-475


----------



## vesku (Aug 29, 2013)

Still got?


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

Why not rather send him a PM?

Chances are he will be more likely to respond to that than to this thread


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

PsyCLown said:


> Why not rather send him a PM?
> 
> Chances are he will be more likely to respond to that than to this thread


It ended long time back 

Sent from my Find 5


----------

